# Has anyone else read the Exam Cram N10-005 Net+ book



## jetaws6 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have been preparing for the Net+ test for a little less then a month now and I am unsure where I stand. I feel in my gut that I am ready and can pass but for some reason I feel I may be missing some import stuff.

I finished the Exam Cram N10-005 book and have studied the stuff I have had the issues on (osi model mostly). I am able to pass the practice tests that came with the book with 95% or above. 

I guess I am just asking if anyone else has read this book and what were your results on the test? Also are there any other sites with good test questions out there I can gauge my knowledge on?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I haven't used Exam Cram in years.

There are a few free sites out there with test questions, but many of them are braindumps - collections of questions stolen from the live exam. Considering that using them can get you decertified for life, I wouldn't recommend it.

Good practice exam questions cost money. After all, you wouldn't want some dude making minimum wage creating training content to teach you highly technical concepts, would you? Probably not; I'd want the best instructors available. 

That said, good practice exams won't break the bank - they're a small fraction of the cost of a training course. Consider it a wise investment in your career.

I write for a practice exam company, so I'm incredibly biased as to which practice exams are the best. I would recommend that you download demos from each of the well-known, trusted practice exam providers out there and see for yourself which one is best. And if you have any question as to whether a company is legit or not, just ask.


----------



## jetaws6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Im am actually going to run through the Boson demo later this evening and see how I do with that. Is there any reason why you say you havent used Exam Cram in years? 

Im not really concerned about spending a little more on study material (within the realm of reason). The book was only $25 and I would rather spend it now then fail then buy more then take the test again.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

jetaws6 said:


> Im am actually going to run through the Boson demo later this evening and see how I do with that. Is there any reason why you say you havent used Exam Cram in years?
> 
> Im not really concerned about spending a little more on study material (within the realm of reason). The book was only $25 and I would rather spend it now then fail then buy more then take the test again.


I bought some of their training materials about 12 years ago that didn't live up to their previous standards. The ownership has changed since then, and I've heard they are much better now. However, I've found other books that do the job quite nicely, so I've never needed to give Exam Cram another shot.


----------



## jetaws6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Just wanted to update this...

I passed my test last Friday! I used the exam cram book , a few practice questions and articles online such as the messer's videos. The problem areas I had on the test was stuff that would have been found in the book that I simply did not review enough. I think it was a great book to study from that wont break the budget


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## jetaws6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you guys off to SY0-301 lol. Do you guys have any books you would recommend for that? I am looking at this book here. Seems to have alot of good reviews

Amazon.com: CompTIA Security+: Get Certified Get Ahead: SY0-301 Study Guide (9781463762360): Darril Gibson: Books


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Never used it, so I don't have any opinions on it.

How much IT experience do you have? It is recommended that you have a couple of years working with IT security before pursuing Security+.


----------



## jetaws6 (Nov 19, 2010)

2.5 years of being in the feild. I have an AA in information systems security and pursing a bachelors in the spring. My work is mainly help desk stuff along with some sever maintenance setup and troubleshooting.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

If some of that has been doing security, then you should be good to go!  Good luck on the exam.


----------

